# Mussels



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

I feed my P's the following foods but the ones they really seem to love i.e. quickest to ''attack'' and devour are mussels!

*King Prawns
*Krill
*Lanceheads
*King British Cichlid Pellets

I would really like to know what types of fruit/seeds other members have fed to their P's.


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

never tried muscles yet


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

I tried mussels, cockles just the other week. I've been trying to bulk up my stingray, trying different foods. Well the stingray wasn't impressed with either the mussels or cockles (although raw tiger prawn and squid did go down well), but my p's loved them!!! Generally i feed my p's whitebait, prawns and Hikari cichlid gold pellets. I will be adding mussels and cockles to their diet now.
Ta.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My reds love mussels - I buy them frozen stiff, and defrost a handful when it's feeding time.
Their staple diet is shrimp, and they've had squid rings as well (which they didn't really like, though).


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> My reds love mussels - I buy them frozen stiff, and defrost a handful when it's feeding time.
> Their staple diet is shrimp, and they've had squid rings as well (which they didn't really like, though).


 I've noticed my P's don't really go for squid either... Guess they just don't like callamari :shrug:

As far as muscles go, I have never tried that, but it sounds like I am going to stop at shoprite on the way home!!

I take it the muscles are cooked?? or do they sell frozen fresh out of the shell??


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

You can pick them up frozen from your lfs! Like Judazz said thaw out a few for feeding time! They really love em!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

My p's eat squid rings, in fact they eat most things I put in. They obviously arnt picky!


----------



## lbj23 (Jun 20, 2004)

hey do u guys feed the mussels with the shell on, cuz i jus bout 2 pounds of mussels last nite, an was wounderin how u guys feed em to ur p's?


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I can't picture a p eating the whole shell of a mussel, i'd deshell them first. Also just for shits and giggle how much are you guys spending per pound on mussels. I know around here they go for aroud 10 bucks a pound and thats really not that many.


----------



## lbj23 (Jun 20, 2004)

sh*t yo daz expensive, da dude at da store hooked me up, i got mine for $2 a pound.


----------



## lbj23 (Jun 20, 2004)

god damn, my piranha's won't even touch the mussel i put in da tank, im tryin to make em like it but it jus won't work, there's one food of da list


----------

